# Possibly sick doe ?



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

I hate to have to post another thread pestering you guys for advice but ..I bought 4 does . They are all from the same annually tested , closed herd . I quarantined them from my other goats , just to be safe . I also got a buckling from this same herd . 

I noticed one of them has had her tail down , and isn’t hanging out with the other does , which she already knows because they all come from the same place . One of them is her sister and she’s not even hanging it with her . She’s not eating much at all . I gave her some minerals ( manna pro goat balancer - I know I know , bad purchase , never buying again ) and she ate them but them started coughing . She wasn’t coughing before she was eating , so the coughing might have been from the dry , chunky texture or the manna pro . I noticed her tounge looks white/lighter pink than my other goats , and I wanna check her gums n eyelids in a bit when she will let me. 

She is now in her own pen , in the yard , so I can watch her closely .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Nikki0209 said:


> I hate to have to post another thread pestering you guys for advice but ..I bought 4 does . They are all from the same annually tested , closed herd . I quarantined them from my other goats , just to be safe . I also got a buckling from this same herd .
> 
> I noticed one of them has had her tail down , and isn't hanging out with the other does , which she already knows because they all come from the same place . One of them is her sister and she's not even hanging it with her . She's not eating much at all . I gave her some minerals ( manna pro goat balancer - I know I know , bad purchase , never buying again ) and she ate them but them started coughing . She wasn't coughing before she was eating , so the coughing might have been from the dry , chunky texture or the manna pro . I noticed her tounge looks white/lighter pink than my other goats , and I wanna check her gums n eyelids in a bit when she will let me.
> 
> She is now in her own pen , in the yard , so I can watch her closely .


Forgot to mention , she's not eating much . She is eating a bit tho . I gave her electrolytes , she hasn't touched them yet . Idk if she needs them but I figure it won't hurt .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

She is 8 months. 
She is Nigerian dwarf goat . 
I personally think she's tiny but all of this guys ND are pretty small . 
Store bought electrolytes , DuMOR brand . 


Morning Star Farm said:


> First, what kind of goat is she? Also, how old is she? What kind of electrolytes do you have? Homemade or store bought?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Ok! That gives me a better idea! Can you post a picture of her next to something for scale, like a fence? How long ago did you bring her to your place?


Yes I'll get a pic in a bit . 
Got her Monday . 
Didn't put her into my yard for closer inspection until this morning when I noticed she's not acting like the others . Her tail is also down .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> To me, too small would indicate a problem with coccidiosis. It can be genetics too, but usually the stress of a move can trigger an overload of coccidia. They can have incubating coccidia with no symptoms until something happens to upset their system, like moving and adjusting to a new environment.


I really hope it's not cocciodosis . 
She doesn't have scours ( that I've noticed but it will be easier to tell now that she's alone in her own pen ) .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Thank you! She may have scours if her tail is down, but you'll be able to tell when she's by herself. I would also give her some homemade electrolytes. Here is a good recipe.
> 5cc NutriDrench
> 
> 1 cup Apple Cider Vinegar
> ...


Thankyou !!! 
I'm actually going to write this down for future use too , I have a feeling it will come in handy more than once .


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not saying this will cure her, but it won't hurt, I promise, and may well help, or cure.

PROBIOS, now.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

We need to know FAMACHA scores/inner eyelid color. It does sound like a wormy goat. How are her breathing sounds? Take her rectal temperature. Give probios.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> We need to know FAMACHA scores/inner eyelid color. It does sound like a wormy goat. How are her breathing sounds? Take her rectal temperature. Give probios.


Seems to be breathing fine . 
I marked her water and she has drank . She ate a bit of alfalfa .

I'll check famancha in a bit ( not home atm )


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

But Probios first, so she doesn't keep tumbling downward.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

is there anything I can use for pro bios that would be at a normal grocery store ???



mariarose said:


> But Probios first, so she doesn't keep tumbling downward.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> You should be able to find probiotics at any feed store. They usually come in a tube. I will look at what brand mine are in a few minutes. They are pretty easy to find.


I was just curious if something from a grocery store would work since I'd like to help her ASAP and the feed store adds 1.5 hours to that .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay so here’s the pic m . I couldn’t get a good one for size reference bc she doesn’t wanna leave this lil make shift quarantine area . 

She’s been standing like this for a long time.....

Updates : she’s eating , drinking . Be back with famancha . Waiting on someone to grab her bc each time I hold her I can’t see her eyes/mouth .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Nikki0209 said:


> Okay so here's the pic m . I couldn't get a good one for size reference bc she doesn't wanna leave this lil make shift quarantine area .
> 
> She's been standing like this for a long time.....
> 
> Updates : she's eating , drinking . Be back with famancha . Waiting on someone to grab her bc each time I hold her I can't see her eyes/mouth .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

You can get yogurt or kefir. Get some raw apple cider vinegar and dark beer while you’re at it.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> You can get yogurt or kefir. Get some raw apple cider vinegar and dark beer while you're at it.


Will she just drink that ?? Or do I need a drench syringe ? I have apple cider vinegar here should I give her that now ?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Not worth it to check her mouth and gums. Just eyelids.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> Will she just drink that ?? Or do I need a drench syringe ? I have apple cider vinegar here should I give her that now ?


I would give a 50/50 drench if apple cider vinegar and water.

You will need a drenching syringe.

She may lick the yogurt, you could try. But a syringe is really important to have.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Giving Probios and a B Complex shot along with getting a temp and checking eyelids are the first things you should always do.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

dont have one . Had one in hand at feedstore the other day and somehow it was gone by the time I got home .

I have baking soda , apple cider vinegar , salt .

I'd like to atleast offer those now since I won't be back from store for a while 


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I would give a 50/50 drench if apple cider vinegar and water.
> 
> You will need a drenching syringe.
> 
> She may lick the yogurt, you could try. But a syringe is really important to have.


ve o


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> If that's all you have, give it to her, but I would keep molasses on hand.


Do I mix these things with water ?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Other probiotics you can give instead of Probios are yoghurt with active cultures and dark beer.
Turkey baster can work to administer if you have one.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Be sure you pick up some Probios next time.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Make sure to have some good quality molasses too. If she has parasites, it will give her a valuble and easily digestible source of iron to build up her blood. NutriDrench and Red Cell are really good for that too.


Where do I get molasses ? Isn't that at the grocery store ?

UPDATE: she's doing better , she ate more minerals . She ate some more alfalfa .Not much , but some more .

She's definitely still sick , but there's been more improvement . She is still standing up every time I check on her and still doesnt want to be out of her pen .

She hasn't went to the bathroom since she's been put in this pen alone ( that was 9 hours ago ) .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Be sure you pick up some Probios next time.


Have a friend brining by some powdered probiotics later on . 
Have u ever used these/they as good as the gel kind??


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Checked her eyelids...pure white .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

What dewormer should I get ? 

Vets closed all weekend . 
Can’t get a fecal . She needs a wormer now .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Can I give her my dogs probiotics


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Yes, it always happens on a weekend. That was going to be my next suggestion.


What do u guys think I shld do ?

Give her dogs probiotics ? 
And what worker can I get ? 
Have her garlic she's not eating it .

I feel like I need to act fast .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> What kind are they?


They are from a friend . 
They were for a husky .

Purina pro plan fortiflora


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Check the ingredients, but if they're just probiotics it should be fine.


Ingredients to the dog probios .

Going to tractor supply again in the morning around 8 when they open . 
Going to try to reread this threat tonight to compile a list .

Please , if u reccomend something recommend any tools or whatever that I need to administer the meds bc even tho it's common sense to you guys to me it isn't and I don't have ANYTHING other than a pill pusher thing .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Keep in mind, if she is that anemic, you are not going to see results in her eyelids right away. It will take time to build up her blood. You want her to be up and moving around though and not down and too weak to stand.


Ugh okay . I hope she lives . She seems so sick . My list as of now is worker and red cell .

Since I can't get a fecal , should I use the wormer we used to always buy for our cattle ? It always worked so that probably our main worm around here . But I've only had her for 4 days so the worms are probably from previous pasture .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Nikki0209 said:


> Ugh okay . I hope she lives . She seems so sick . My list as of now is worker and red cell .
> 
> Since I can't get a decal , should I use the wormer we used to always by for our cattle ? It always worked so that probably our main worm around here . But I've only had her for 4 days so the worms are probably from previous pasture .


Could these symptoms also be Coccidia ? Thinking I shld buy Coccidia meds while I'm there


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Both Ponazuril and Toltrazuril work great for coccidia. The first One comes from the vet though and the 2nd one has to be ordered online. It certainly won't hurt to give one of them.


Do I need to give it to all my goats ? 
They all have nice pink and red eyelids


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Ivermectin 


Morning Star Farm said:


> What wormer did you use for cattle?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> It could be, but most likely she had developed immunities to them and your worms are the new ones. I would definitely NOT recommend Cydectin if that is what you used for your cattle. In my opinion, it is way too powerful for goats, especially young or weak ones. A quick kill can be even more deadly than the worms.


You don't think she would die over night tonight do you ? She won't lay down . I just can't believe she's wasting energy standing...it must be due to extreme discomfort .

Ivermecting sounds similar to cydectin I'm assuming they are the same . I think I'll do the safe gaurd and red cell plus probios .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I would get, Safeguard (easy to get at TSC or feed stores), Red Cell (Also at TSC or at feed stores), Valbazen (feed store), Toltrazuril (comes from a website and can be ordered online, ships fast though!) Electrolytes ( TSC or feed store) and Probiotics (TSC or feed store)


For the red cell do u recommend the pellets or the liquid


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Ivermectin and Cydectin are not the same thing.

Is the ivermectin the injectable or a drench or a past? If you believe she is really wormy then a SQ injection is safer.

Giving both Safeguard and Ivermectin is a safe course of action.

But I'm really concerned more by the complete lack of elimination. Has there still been no poop or urine yet?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Nikki0209 said:


> powdered probiotics later on .


That is as good as the gel kind, yes. Just an extra step mixing it with water and then drenching it. No, I've only ever used the gel kind.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Powdered probiotics are better in many ways. All probiotics are the same, lactobacillius, all the other bacteria are the food for the target bacteria. If the lactobacillios eat all their food in their tube, they die. Check the expiration date and buy the new ones in the back. The powdered ones are in stasis with all of their food.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@goathiker What do you think about the lack of elimination. Dangerous?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No nothing in any of them are harmful, just not necessarily helpful. 
I use both, I keep my tubes in the refrigerator to slow the bacteria and mix power on simple grains or in bottles when possible.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

goathiker said:


> No nothing in any of them are harmful, just not necessarily helpful.
> I use both, I keep my tubes in the refrigerator to slow the bacteria and mix power on simple grains or in bottles when possible.


No, I'm talking about no pee or poop for HOURS. That complete lack of elimination.

I'm very concerned about that and worry that worming might make that worse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Safeguard and Valbazen are 1cc per 10 lbs. So unless your goat is 25 lbs, the previous dosage given will be an under dose which will cause resistance.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

mariarose said:


> No, I'm talking about no pee or poop for HOURS. That complete lack of elimination.
> 
> I'm very concerned about that and worry that worming might make that worse.


She ended up going to the bathroom shortly after mentioning that but yeah it really worried me.

I'll be at tractor supply shortly after it opens this morning .

I really just wanna get the red cell in her . She is clearly anemic . That is all I know . Not positive what the cause is . But I want her to feel better so red cell and probios ASAP . Then I'll worm her bc i can't think of any other reason she would be anemic , and I'm thinking she has worms in her lungs .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I think you misread my post. I said 2.5cc Safeguard and 2.5cc Valbazen for a total of 5cc. Then two more days of 5cc Safeguard. That should be plenty.


She's 8months old , I'd say she's 18lbs . Maybe I'll weigh her first . She's a tiny lil thing .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I think you misread my post. I said 2.5cc Safeguard and 2.5cc Valbazen for a total of 5cc. Then two more days of 5cc Safeguard. That should be plenty.


I can't get the valbazen . It's either safeguard or ivermectin . I want something I can just rub on her skin . And that I can get at a store today . She can't wait .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Safeguard and Valbazen are 1cc per 10 lbs. So unless your goat is 25 lbs, the previous dosage given will be an under dose which will cause resistance.


I think she's 18ish lbs


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> You need to mix the Safeguard with Valbazen on the first day though. It is a great combination that I have used with great success to bring back lethargic does with white gums.


I would have to wait days for that to arrive in the mail tho .


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pour-ons don't do anything for internal parasites, only exterior parasites.
Safeguard and Ivermectin, orally, is what you are needing for internal parasites, unless the ivermectin you have is injectable, in which case you can inject or give orally. 

Lungworms do not cause anemia. Are you saying you think she ALSO has lungworms?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Ivermectin and Cydectin are not the same thing.
> 
> Is the ivermectin the injectable or a drench or a past? If you believe she is really wormy then a SQ injection is safer.
> 
> ...


The ivermectin in the past was where you part the hair and rub it on the skin . My dad had a diary for 25 years and said it always worked . I'd love to use it and just adjust dosage .

I've read online about successful use on pigs and goats as well .

She peed a lot last night right after I had mentioned her not peeing . It's like she was holding it bc she didn't want to pee in her little house but was too weak to walk out of it .

She also pooped twice and it was scours .

It's 6am , I'll be out in a bit to check her and her pen out and see if she ate /drank/went to the bathroom over the night .


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Nikki0209 said:


> My dad had a diary for 25 years and said it always worked


So be it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

IMO, that is almost unbelievably tiny for 8 months. I don't know what to say to that.

When you drench, you pull the head forward and stretched out, to prevent the fluid from going into the lungs. Don't pull the head up toward the sky, but straight forward.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Pour-ons don't do anything for internal parasites, only exterior parasites.
> Safeguard and Ivermectin, orally, is what you are needing for internal parasites, unless the ivermectin you have is injectable, in which case you can inject or give orally.
> 
> Lungworms do not cause anemia. Are you saying you think she ALSO has lungworms?


I read online last night that in goats you are supposed to give the pour on ivermectin orally instead . But your saying to give the injectable one orally . I am hella confused .

So I guess I have no choice other than to drench her today with either safe gaurd or ivermectin .

No . I didn't know they don't cause anemia . She coughed while eating minerals . That made me thing lung worms. But prob just manna pro texture .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> You can give both Safeguard and Ivermectin orally, but it's easy to do. Sometimes they will even suck on the syringe. If you push the wormer in slowly the goat can swallow it as it goes in. It is literally the easiest way to treat a goat, unless she's really stubborn.


K so I need to get them in shot form, and administer them orally, with a drench syringe .

She's not stubborn just shy .


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd treat for worms first and then treat for cocci, rather than all the same time.
I never ever would give pour-on orally. But you can give injectible orally.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

There is no injectable Safeguard. Only oral


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

mariarose said:


> IMO, that is almost unbelievably tiny for 8 months. I don't know what to say to that.
> 
> When you drench, you pull the head forward and stretched out, to prevent the fluid from going into the lungs. Don't pull the head up toward the sky, but straight forward.


I'm horrible at estimating weight . 
But she is tiny as can be .
And I have her twin sister too , who is tiny but healthy looking prob 8 lbs bigger .

Do I do this on the right or left side of mouth or in the middle ?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

IMO the best form of Safe Guard for goats is the one labelled for goats.
You can use the other ones, but they don't work as well. The label instructions on the goat one are correct, but the others you have to triple the dose.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> She is tiny! If she's a full blooded Nigerian, she has the incubating coccidia that has retarded her growth. I'll post a link to the Toltrazuril. Yes, you have to order it, but just try to keep her going until it arrives.


Ugh.
Yes she's full blooded . 
Thanks.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Give her Probios through all this to keep the gut going.

I agree with giving the Safeguard first. 3 days of Safeguard. Then I'd give 3 days of Ivermectin. I don't care for Valbazen myself. 10 days after the last dose of Ivermectin, I'd give her a dose of both Safeguard and Ivermectin.

Giving 2 different wormers is better than only 1. But since you think she is really down, I do agree with only the Safeguard at the very beginning.

Again, Please give Probios through all this.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Nikki0209 said:


> I feel like I should just take her to the vet Monday.
> I can't really afford it.
> But she's a priority.


You can reassess on Monday, and change your mind.

The Ivermectin paste in the horse section is quite cheap and will do to get you through this initial treatment.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

mariarose said:


> You can reassess on Monday, and change your mind.
> 
> The Ivermectin paste in the horse section is quite cheap and will do to get you through this initial treatment.


Wait , so they have an ivomectin paste ? And that is givin orally ?

K I'm doing both , in the order you mentioned .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Also I forgot to add NutriDrench to the list. They make a kind for goats and you can get it at TSC.


Thankyou . 
I would have forgot .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

mariarose said:


> IMO the best form of Safe Guard for goats is the one labelled for goats.
> You can use the other ones, but they don't work as well. The label instructions on the goat one are correct, but the others you have to triple the dose.


The dosing on the safeguard for goats is not correct. The dosing should be 1cc per 10 lbs. The suspension is the same as any other liquid safeguard. I prefer liquid safeguard because you can accurately dose it but it is still 1cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> The dosing on the safeguard for goats is not correct. The dosing should be 1cc per 10 lbs. The suspension is the same as any other liquid safeguard. I prefer liquid safeguard because you can accurately dose it but it is still 1cc per 10 lbs.


When I get home with everything I am probably going to have to ask you all about dosage again .

I will reread thread but the way my tractor supply is so horribly stocked all of the time I may have to make due with what they have and who knows what substitutes I may come back with .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Anybody have experience with corrid or any coccidia Meds that can be bought from TS.


All of the new Nigerians I got are the smallest ND I have ever seen ( . And I think they all have coccidia . But I just don’t think the other 4 I bought from him are showing it yet . The 16 week old buckling I got from him is the same size ( well taller but thinner ) than my ten week old buckling from someone else.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not saying she doesn't have coccidia. Only to focus on the worms first and not overwhelm the liver and kidneys.


Morning Star Farm said:


> Please do not use Corrid! It is a vitamin B and thiamine inhibitor and can lead to Polio.


No, it doesn't lead to Polio. That is incorrect.
I use Corid, and I agree there are better drugs. It works by stopping the cocci from using thiamine. It does not take the thiamine out of the goat, or stop the goat from having nutrition. As soon as the treatment is over, the goat is better and the cocci are dead. But yes, there are more effective drugs.

Please don't pass along this wrong info and perpetuating this, because it does not help us to get vets to take us more seriously when we spout this stuff. It makes vets roll their eyes at us, unless they are also uninformed about how Corid works.

So, don't use Corid if you can use something else, if you do use Corid as I do, then don't give B-Complex or Thiamine, because that makes the Corid not work.

Valbazen has more health side effects than Ivermectin, and many areas have worms resistant to it. It isn't true that it is an uncommon wormer.

Don't use an ivermectin wormer that has something other than ivermectin in it just yet. You are already giving a lot of poisons. No need to add a 3rd yet. Just the Safeguard and the ivermectin for right now. Safeguard works on tapes. You don't need a separate wormer for tapes too.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Is anyone here from California ???
It would be amazing if someone on here was from California and had experience with what works in the area


Morning Star Farm said:


> @mariarose I hate to disagree with you, but I used Safeguard all year long and it would not work on tapes. It's supposed to, but it doesn't. I ended up losing most of my herd to them, so I am speaking from experience. Then I learned from a veterinary college that you need to use Zimectrin Gold and that worked. Maybe it's different in your area, but that's what's worked for me.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay so I checked on her . She was laying down which was nice to see in a way . She’s drinking her ACV water . However . She seems to be trying to spit something up and then swollowing it . 

Not like normal chewing cud .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I have no idea. What is your climate like? Hot and dry, or very wet?


Very hot .
Typically high 90s-108 at this time of year . As high as 115 on occasion . Had a decent winter , finally out of the drought . No rain til late October early November usually .

Now that the doe is having new symptoms. I'm thinking just red cell , electrolytes , and probios . Then vet Monday . This could be pneumonia or polio maybe ? I hear polio is common here .

I can't believe this .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Nikki0209 said:


> Very hot .
> Typically high 90s-108 at this time of year . As high as 115 on occasion . Had a decent winter , finally out of the drought . No rain til late October early November usually .
> 
> Now that the doe is having new symptoms. I'm thinking just red cell , electrolytes , and probios . Then vet Monday . This could be pneumonia or polio maybe ? I hear polio is common here .
> ...


Never mind on the polio. She doesn't have those symptoms.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes there are people in California on here. Tell them where you are in California and maybe someone will be able to help you more.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Good to hear that she's drinking it. I do not know what she could be trying to do though. Is it like coughing?


I'm not quite sure . 
It's almost like coughing up flem but without the coughing part....


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

The only coccidia meds I’d be able to get are ones at TSC . 

But I’m gunna do the wormer probios and red cell for now . 

Then revisit if that doesn’t help within the next few days . 

If the wormer fails I guess I’ll try to treat for coccidia . Or call the vet and see what pricing for a general health check/fecal/etc would cost .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

I’m heading to tsc now , so hopefully she’s feeling better soon


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Can somebody please tell me how much red cell to give and how to administer it ? 

Directions are for horses and say mix in water . 

It’s a huge gallon thing , only size they had .

Also got nutri drench .
Drench syringe.
Probiotics . 
Safe guard 
Zimeterin ( Ivermectin paste ) paste .
Corrid 9.6 oral solution .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

The zimetecterin ivermectin paste is for horses and says horses only . Is it okay ? They had none for goats or small ruminants .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Red cell is 6cc per 100 lbs. Give 5 days in a row then once a week till eyelids are pink.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

How do I administer nutridrench ? 
Can they O.D on it ? 
Says to just give orally . Doesn’t say amounts . 

Doesn’t say if I should use a drench or if she will just eat it .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

She’s 18lbs


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been gone for a long hot trip and just got home. I'll try to get caught up when I get supper and chores done.

First though, one huge difference is that you are giving the Corid in an immense dose for the size of the cocci, but not for the size of the goat. AND you are treating the cocci for the normal lifetime of the cocci. You are not treating the goat for the lifetime of the goat 10-20 YEARS.

You aren't giving the Corid for YEARS. You are giving it for DAYS. By then, most of the cocci are gone and the goat is still there. Still eating it's normal feed, just like always. That normal feed includes thiamine, and always did.

There is no connection between Polio and Corid. None. Not a single confirmed case of polio has been linked to use of Corid.

That said, if people have access to better drugs, they should use them. But they should not refuse to treat a cocci infestation if all they have is Corid. No way that trying to fight off coccidia is healthier for the animal than treating it with Corid. 

Kids are dying because of this lingering mistake.

I'll be back to finish reading this.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

I just noticed a black dot on her tounge . 

I don’t remember noticing that earlier , when I noticed how white her tounge is . 


I mixed probios in with her water .
I’ll be giving the meds tonight.

The nutridrench says not to give within a half hour of anything else , and I tried giving it to her alone tonight but she wouldn’t hold still so that’s going to have to wait until morning .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

I have another question . If I were to mix the red cell , probios , and safe guard all up and put them in the drench syring would that be okay ? That way I don’t have to drench as many times and it’s easier for both me and the goat .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> The NutriDrench May say that, but I've never done it. That's why you mix it in the electrolytes.


Then can I just mix the nutridrench into the drench syringe with the other stuff ??


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> The NutriDrench May say that, but I've never done it. That's why you mix it in the electrolytes.


Mine doesn't say to mix it with anything so I didn't know that


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

I do understand the dosage info on the safe gaurd bottle . How many ccs for a 20lb goat ?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> If you look, it is in the electrolyte recipe I posted yesterday, but you can put it in the syringe too.


Okay yes I remember that now thanks


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> 2cc would be her dose.


K 2cc safeguard .

For the red cell , your thinking 3cc every other day ? Does that seem like a lot for such a tiny goat ??

I was thinking like 1.5cc but I want to give her enough . I don't want to under dose her .


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Nikki0209 said:


> K 2cc safeguard .
> 
> For the red cell , your thinking 3cc every other day ? Does that seem like a lot for such a tiny goat ??
> 
> I was thinking like 1.5cc but I want to give her enough . I don't want to under dose her .





ksalvagno said:


> Red cell is 6cc per 100 lbs. Give 5 days in a row then once a week till eyelids are pink.


I would much rather you listen to these than the other info you are getting, look at the avatar and see who has been here longer and how many posts they have.
You are right thinking closer to 1.5 cc


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I would much rather you listen to these than the other info you are getting, look at the avatar and see who has been here longer and how many posts they have.
> You are right thinking closer to 1.5 cc


I did t realize you could see how long someone's been a member . Thanks . I do appreciate everyone's advice tho , new members and long time members . Going with 1.5 every other day on the red cell .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> The length of time you've been a member is totally irrelevant to how much experience you've had with goats.


That's why I mentioned I appreciate info from new and long time members . You have been helpful . Everyone has .


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> The length of time you've been a member is totally irrelevant to how much experience you've had with goats.


I agree to that one hundred percent! My goat experience is barely more than my join date, though. The post count and the likes received are more indicative of who's information to follow.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Everyone is trying to help, but as with anything people are going to have different opinions, different situations and different things that work for them. A lot of the differences can be in the genetics of a goat too. Some are naturally hardier, more resistant or respond better to specific medicines.


I always take all of this into consideration as well as use my own judgement/common sense but it really is nice to have food for thought .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> NutriDrench is, as it says, a Drench so it is oral. You can mix it in with the electrolytes and there is dosage for that, but there should be dosage on the bottle that's pretty accurate. I'll have to check mine.


I'm doing it all orally from what I understood it was all oral .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay. I have her everything in a drench .

Probios . 
Safeguard .
Nutradrench.
Red cell. 

She hasn’t ate anything today except some loose minerals. She’s drank a little ACV water . 

She’s bloated . Yet hasn’t ate . I don’t understand this . She should be skinnier today than yesterday . She’s bigger . 

Does this sound like Enterotoxemia ? Since she’s off feed . And has scours ( today it’s literally watery unlike yesterday . I’m wondering if it’s throw up instead . ) . She is good on her cdt until feb her previous owner said .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Good, but watery scours to me means bad coccidia, really bad coccidia.


If she's not a little better tomarro , I am going to consider giving her the corrid at the same time as the things I mentioned above .

I will research it first and get your guys advice first but wow...she's doing so bad tonight idk if she will be alive Monday .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I hope you don't lose her, but be prepared. Usually it's too late once they get scours like that. I'm so sorry you're having to feel with this. I know what it's like. Moving is very stressful on goats especially young ones and old ones.


I'm mostly just shocked . And she's new so althought I care for her , and will be so sad if she dies , and am already so sad to her suffering...it makes me extremely happy that I quarantined her and all the new goats . Bc if my little buckling got it I would be crushed , he's basically a puppy lol.

If she does of coccidia I'm going to be extremely stressed . Bc one of the new goats she came with has already been integrated with my buckling . And i don't remember if it's contageous but I'm just gunna be worried about the other new goats as well as the ones I've had .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> For the others, I would either get some Ponazuril from the vet on Monday or order the Toltrazuril. The Ponazuril will be cheaper because the vet can sell you just what you need to give them.


I'll try to refer back to this Monday . Right now I just gotta focus on this one cuz I get scatterbrained .

What I gotta find out tonight is how dangerous/or pointless ( pointless meaning if it counters something or if something counters it ) mixing the wormer , corrid , red cell , probios , and nutradrench are . Bc if it's safe I'm doing it tomarro morning if she's alive .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> It can be picked up off the ground by the other goats if they were grazing near the Scours. But you isolated her in time, so they should be fine until you can treat them.


Once I rake/clean the scours from the two Pens she was in do I need to treat the ground with something ?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I wouldn't put the Corrid with the wormer. That's too much for her little system to handle at once. A quick kill of the worms can take her down just as fast as the worms. The rest should be fine though.


So do you think I should keep everything the same but swap the wormer for the corrid starting tomarro ?

The bloat is making me think it's coccida not worms .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Yes, that would be a good idea. You could use Dimataceous Earth (DE) I probably didn't spell it right, but it is a fine crystallized fossil powder that comes from underground and will cut the worms to pieces. You can sprinkle it around on a windless day, but don't wet it because that will take away its cutting power.


I have a ton of that stuff ! Use it for my garden .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> That breeder definitely has a problem with coccidia. Those kids are way too small.


The white ones 10 wks old and from a different breeder .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Yes, I would. Tapeworms can also cause bloat, but in a kid that young and small, it's probably coccidia.


I think I'll do that then .

She was given wormer tonight but I'm thinking corrid in the morning.

Hopefully that is along enough time in between the wormer and the corrid .

Then I'll give her the red cell and all that other stuff in a separate drench in the evening .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes she did ! 1.5 cc. 
She may get another 1.5cc tomarro or I may do every other day I am not positive yet 
[/QUOTE]
QUOTE="Morning Star Farm, post: 2288287, member: 38883"]Ok! Did she get any red cell tonight? That should be, but at this point just give it to her and see what happens.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Have you checked her eyelids again?


No I haven't . I can only assume they are still white. They couldn't have possibly gotten any whiter . And the meds were just given to her an hour ago so I don't expect a different yet .

Will check in morning .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> No, but they can get gray which is the worst.


Didn't know that.
Geez. Goats seem fragile compared to my other animals .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

I want to Give her corrid this morning.
With her size it’s hard getting the correct dosage . 
My math says 0.95ml per day.
But I’m not positive that is correct .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

My goodness. This thread has heaps of information both good and bad! I’ve never seen so much chatting and chatting and not acting! When goats are white, they need immediate action! I do hope this one makes it through.

Something nobody has very clearly mentioned here, is that anemia is almost always barberpole worm. I’ve conversed at length with Deborah Niemann on this, and really what causes the only severe anemia as pale eyelids is barberpole worm. While liver flukes can as well, though often leading to bottle jaw too. Anyway, this goat needs probios. Goat probiotics. NOT dog probiotics. Dark beer. Yogurt. PLEASE!! When giving dewormers your goat may not be able to be strong enough to deal with them without probiotics.

Coccidia. The diarrhea could be coccidia, it could also be liver flukes, it could be lots of things. I would first treat for the white eyelids, and then coccidia. Too many meds at once. (Cocci really won’t cause white lids by itself). What now is a good time for is natural treatment. When natural efforts come in handy is when you can’t use too many chemicals at once and you need to hold a goat over. Please give her a drench of garlic, ginger, cinnamon, cayenne, and slipper elm in enough water, apple cider vinegar, and molasses to drench.

You need molasses, for energy and for iron. Any store should have it.

Of course red cell and electrolytes should be given.

The recipe above is for the scours/coccidia.

What wormers did you give her so far? Safeguard and ivermectin would have been ideal — I hope that’s what you did.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I would much rather you listen to these than the other info you are getting, look at the avatar and see who has been here longer and how many posts they have.
> You are right thinking closer to 1.5 cc


I understand what you are trying to convey here, but perhaps a better way of saying it would be to trust certain accounts (state their usernames), instead of simply how long people have been here and how many postings they have, though this is a marker for some of the most reputable people (the way it comes off, without context, is confusing, as it sounds like you only care about how long someone or how active someone is on the forum, which I know is not true, but morning star farms doesn't know this yet).


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> My goodness. This thread has heaps of information both good and bad! I've never seen so much chatting and chatting and not acting! When goats are white, they need immediate action! I do hope this one makes it through
> 
> Something nobody has very clearly mentioned here, is that anemia is almost always barberpole worm. I've conversed at length with Deborah Niemann on this, and really what causes the only severe anemia as pale eyelids is barberpole worm. While liver flukes can as well, though often leading to bottle jaw too. Anyway, this goat needs probios. Goat probiotics. NOT dog probiotics. Dark beer. Yogurt. PLEASE!! When giving dewormers your goat may not be able to be strong enough to deal with them without probiotics.
> 
> ...


She was treated yesterday with safeguard , the moment I got meds , however I couldn't get the meds as fast as I would have liked - that's life sometimes. She also had goat probios , redcell , and nutridrench yesterday.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> She was treated yesterday with safeguard , the moment I got meds , however I couldn't get the meds as fast as I would have liked - that's life sometimes. She also had goat probios , redcell , and nutridrench yesterday.


Safeguard usually doesn't treat barberpole. It doesn't treat much of anything. When used in conjunction with another it is helpful, but without that ivermectin I fear those worms won't be treated. Please get some ivomec injectable or ivermectin oral.

Give the probios ever day.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Safeguard usually doesn't treat barberpole. It doesn't treat much of anything. When used in conjunction with another it is helpful, but without that ivermectin I fear those worms won't be treated. Please get some ivomec injectable or ivermectin oral.
> 
> Give the probios ever day.


I have the ivermectin horse paste . That's what I have to work with . Trying to figure out dosages .

But I'm treating with corrid for the next five days .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> I have the ivermectin horse paste . That's what I have to work with . Trying to figure out dosages .
> 
> But I'm treating with corrid for the next five days .


Great do the ivermectin horse paste. 3x the horse dosage.

Please, wait on the Corid. That's SO, MANY, MEDS. I cannot even imagine a goat her size and condition surviving that.

Please, do not start unless getting the a-ok from someone here that I trust on chemical matters such as @mariarose , @ksalvagno , or @tothboergoats

PLEASE, I am begging you.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Morning Star Farm said:


> No, that is why I use it with the Valbazen which does. But I think she's right in treating for the coccidia first.


Valbazen does not treat barberpole. At least not without prohibit, as that is a combo used for BP.

Not too many things treat barberpole, you've got ivermectin and cydectin, levamisole, and a few trusty combos including those.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Great do the ivermectin horse paste. 3x the horse dosage.
> 
> Please, wait on the Corid. That's SO, MANY, MEDS. I cannot even imagine a goat her size and condition surviving that.
> 
> ...


I gotta hold off on the corrid until I can get the dosage anyways bc I don't see how 0.95ml can be right .

I have her more probios just now . 
Original plan was 3days safeguard , 3 days ivermectin . It was reccomended by many and it seemed to make sense .

3x the horse dose ? Wow . That scares me .

It says the reccomended dose is 0.91mc per lb of body weight for a horse .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> I gotta hold off on the corrid until I can get the dosage anyways bc I don't see how 0.95ml can be right .
> 
> I have her more probios just now .
> Original plan was 3days safeguard , 3 days ivermectin . It was reccomended by many and it seemed to make sense .
> ...


Yep 3 days and 3 days I agree.

So by 3 times, I mean to take the weight of the goat, and multiply it by 3. So a 100 lb goat, x 3, is 300. So you give the goat the recommend amount for a 300 pound horse. With your tiny one, this dosage will be very very small.

How are her lids looking?

TODAY, since you aren't giving the Corid, please give the herbal recipe I mentioned above. I can give you the exact ratios of each ingredient, just a simple drench a couple times a day. But let me know if you don't have any of the ingredients, each one is pretty important. I would go out and buy them if you don't have them.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yep 3 days and 3 days I agree.
> 
> So by 3 times, I mean to take the weight of the goat, and multiply it by 3. So a 100 lb goat, x 3, is 300. So you give the goat the recommend amount for a 300 pound horse. With your tiny one, this dosage will be very very small.
> 
> ...


Her lids still look the same ( white )
I got the dosage for the corrid.
She was eating just now , and standing and drinking . I don't think she will LIVE for three more days if I keep up with this safegaurd etc regimen . But I'm waiting til atleast tonight on the corrid to give the liver more time . In the mean time , she's getting her probios etc .

OR If she is going better tonight I will continue with the safegaurd regiment , bc that would be a sign that it is working . If she's not doing better , corrid .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> I think I'll do that then .
> 
> She was given wormer tonight but I'm thinking corrid in the morning.
> 
> ...


A day or another night is nothing for the liver and kidneys.

You need to do your ivermectin and your safe guard for 3 days. No other meds for parasites except for those.

There's a good chance it's not coccidia at all, if barberpole has been in the system for long enough it could do enough damage to cause diarrhea just because of a digestive system failure. Of course, with her size, I don't doubt cocci could be at play also. However, I would be treating for barberpole and wait until afterwards to give corid. Not to mention, with a goat in this condition, she really needs vitamin b. Vitamin b is essential for rebuilding blood cells. All the red cell you're giving and you should be giving shots of b complex as well. Give her a cobalt salt lick too if you can from TSC. She needs support for her blood cells. You can't give all that vitamin b during Corid or it won't work. Right now, I think the b vitamins are more important. Please get some b complex injectable.

For the coccidia, I also beg that you give a drench of 1 clove of garlic, and 1/2 teaspoon of cayenne, cinnamon, ginger, and slippery elm. Add molasses, ACV, and water to liquify to a texture that can be drenched. If nothing else it will calm diarrhea and hold her over until you are in the clear to treat with Corid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A fecal would of been best for cocci and worms. 

It won't hurt to treat for cocci in case.

If anemic, give horse red cell, 6 cc's per 100 lbs for 1 week checking color daily, if it gets to famancha border line safe at any time, stop then. 
If still not enough improvement after 1 week, give 1 x a week thereafter until in the safe zone.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Want to give an update , but also apologize for treating the thread as if it was google ( asking soooo many questions ) . My mind was RACING , and I was truly trying to do what is best . I think I repeated myself quite a bit - trying to give all info in order to get best advice . 

Goat is doing better . She ate quite a bit , infact . She drank a lot too , like a normal amount ! Tomarro will be day 3 of SG and I’ll figure out the ivermectin dosage and start with that the next day . 

Her scours are still very watery. Eyes and gums still white . Hopefully better again tomarro .

Thanks again .


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

How is she today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> It won't hurt to treat for cocci in case.
> 
> If anemic, give horse red cell, 6 cc's per 100 lbs for 1 week checking color daily, if it gets to famancha border line safe at any time, stop then.
> If still not enough improvement after 1 week, give 1 x a week thereafter until in the safe zone.


Do as I suggested above.
I would treat for cocci for 5 days and also give pig scour halt. Go by the directions of the pig scour halt, but double the dosage for goats. 2 x a day for 3 days.

The day after full treatment of all this, follow up with probiotics and fortified vit B complex SQ for 3 to 4 days. 6 cc's per 100 lb

No grain while scouring, just hay.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Do as I suggested above.
> I would treat for cocci for 5 days and also give pig scour halt. Go by the directions of the pig scour halt, but double the dosage for goats. 2 x a day for 3 days.
> 
> The day after full treatment of all this, follow up with probiotics and fortified vit B complex SQ for 3 to 4 days. 6 cc's per 100 lb
> ...


Im confused as to weather you are suggesting treating for cocci at the same time as the wormer I've already began or if you are suggesting I stop the wormer and start he cocci meds ? Today will be day 3 safeguard , & the plan is to follow up with 3 days ivermectin . It seems to be helping some.

She Hasnt made improvement since last night but she has maintained. Drinking plenty , eating a bit . Eyes are still white but it is day 3 of red cell at 1.5cc a day ( she's tiny).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I would do the corid as well.
I would think the scouring should of slowed down by now, so it might be cocci as well.

No fecal was done prior to treatment, so it is all a guess. 
Cocci does major damage when it is not treated right away.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, I would do the corid as well.
> I would think the scouring should of slowed down by now, so it might be cocci as well.
> 
> No fecal was done prior to treatment, so it is all a guess.
> Cocci does major damage when it is not treated right away.


Oh my . 
The scours have got worse if anything.
Maybe what I should do then , is give cocci meds in the mornings , and continue with wormer in the evenings .


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you given the Scour Halt? Since she is scouring, dehydration can occur pretty quickly.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Have you given the Scour Halt? Since she is scouring, dehydration can occur pretty quickly.


She's drinking atleast a third gallon of water a day and getting forced electrolytes as well . But no I haven't , just found out about those and don't have any . But I will go buy . I did just dose her with Corrid tho .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay so tomarro I switch to ivermectin horse paste and I’m trying to figure out the dosage . 

If she is 20lbs , I treat as a 60lb horse . 

But I think that is only about half a cc ??? 

Can somebody confirm or deny this . I’d hate to give her too much or not enough .


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Can you list what medications you have given by the dates? At this point, you may have the worms taken care of but need to get the rumen started again. It sounds like she will be okay since she is still eating and drinking and not getting worse. It would also be a good idea to get a temperature on her. Pepto Bismol is great for treating scours--it won't kill worms or coccidia, but it will treat the symptoms. 

Take a breath, look at what has been done so far, and lets see which meds need to be continued or added.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

jschies said:


> Can you list what medications you have given by the dates? At this point, you may have the worms taken care of but need to get the rumen started again. It sounds like she will be okay since she is still eating and drinking and not getting worse. It would also be a good idea to get a temperature on her. Pepto Bismol is great for treating scours--it won't kill worms or coccidia, but it will treat the symptoms.
> 
> Take a breath, look at what has been done so far, and lets see which meds need to be continued or added.


Yes I can.
- On Saturday the 10th she started a three day regimen of 2cc of safeguard for goats along with red cell , probios , electrolytes , & nutridrench .
-On Monday/the 12th ( yesterday ) she got her first dose of corrid in the A.M. and her last dose of safegaurd in thee P.M.
-today will be day 2 of Corrid , and day 1 of ivermectin horse paste ( along with still giving probiotics , electros , & red cell - eyelids still white as of last night ).
-24 hrs after last dose of corrid she will get 3-4 days of fortified vit b injectable and red cell as needed at her dosage.
-10 days after last dose of both wormers she will get a dose of each wormer .

I know humans are not supposed to take pepto with certain other medications so I have been aftaid to give it to her Incase it cancels something out.

I now have another sick(ish) goat that I got the same day/same place as I got her and so once again i apologize for rambling but ALOT has been going on . I have lots of tabs open in my brain .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good and you are doing a great job.

Also give pig scour halt, it helps stop the most stubborn scour issues. 

Keep up the treatments. 
I know it is a lot, but she needs them.
As long as she is eating and drinking water she is OK.

The other goat which is sick, what is happening? Scours or not eating ect?
Temp? Fecal?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Sounds good and you are doing a great job.
> 
> Also give pig scour halt, it helps stop the most stubborn scour issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks !
She's not scouring ( yet ) today !
But I will if she starts !

The other goat isn't a huge worry , but I'd hate to see him as sick as this one & since they are from the same place im cautious .
He's just very thin , 16 wks olds yet much smaller than my healthy ten week old . He eats & drinks plenty , but doesn't bloat at all - even his left side doesn't stick out at all , ever . No scours . Energetic . Gave him CDT yesterday , worming him this weekend with injectable dectomax ( trying this wormer after a friend in town says it's been successful for her ) . Probably going to worm all the does ( theres 3 counting the sick doe ) he came here with too. He has a good famancha score but Id rather be safe with an initial worming . After that I intend to worm as needed .

After I worm I will possibly do coccidia preventative with Di-Methox . That is the current plan for him but things change by the day . Have not ordered the Di-Methox yet , but do not wanna have to worry about the vit b/thiamine issue so planning on only using the corrid in emergency situations where I can't get anything else in a timely manner .

Another thing is , the doe who is very sick that I made this thread abouts twin is now having minimal scours . Not runny but stuck together . So, that's why my mind is so scatterbrained .


----------



## bushes1172 (Aug 8, 2019)

sunnystatekidz said:


> I hate to have to post another thread pestering you guys for advice but ..I bought 4 does . They are all from the same annually tested , closed herd . I quarantined them from my other goats , just to be safe . I also got a buckling from this same herd .
> 
> I noticed one of them has had her tail down , and isn't hanging out with the other does , which she already knows because they all come from the same place . One of them is her sister and she's not even hanging it with her . She's not eating much at all . I gave her some minerals ( manna pro goat balancer - I know I know , bad purchase , never buying again ) and she ate them but them started coughing . She wasn't coughing before she was eating , so the coughing might have been from the dry , chunky texture or the manna pro . I noticed her tounge looks white/lighter pink than my other goats , and I wanna check her gums n eyelids in a bit when she will let me.
> 
> She is now in her own pen , in the yard , so I can watch her closely .


What does the coughing mean?? Are they sick with something? I am new at this so I don't know about your whole story. Also, if their tail is down what does that mean?? I know I am asking a lot of questions but I am a new goat owner.. I hope yours gets feeling better.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

bushes1172 said:


> What does the coughing mean?? Are they sick with something? I am new at this so I don't know about your whole story. Also, if their tail is down what does that mean?? I know I am asking a lot of questions but I am a new goat owner.. I hope yours gets feeling better.


The coughing was from eating the dry dusty minerals we believe. Though coughing repeatedly can mean a range of things.

Usually when a goat is sick or not feeling well (including nervous) they put their tails down. Kind of like a cat. If their tails are up and perky they are happy and healthy. Though I don't rely on tails much, because they can also just be down if it's really buggy with flies etc.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

bushes1172 said:


> What does the coughing mean?? Are they sick with something? I am new at this so I don't know about your whole story. Also, if their tail is down what does that mean?? I know I am asking a lot of questions but I am a new goat owner.. I hope yours gets feeling better.


No worries , I'm new as well .
Although this week has sure been educational lol.
It was just the dry minerals making her cough .

Update for everyone:
She basically just maintained today . Not major progress . Some reason I thought I'd see faster progress once I started the Corrid . 
Also , Her eyelids are not making ANY progress color wise AT ALL & I'm a bit worried about that . It's been 4 days of 1.5cc red cell now ( 20lb doe ) . Is there something else I should be doing ???? Do the eyelids just take time to react ?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> No worries , I'm new as well .
> Although this week has sure been educational lol.
> It was just the dry minerals making her cough .
> 
> ...


The eyelids do take time to get back to a good color. However after a week they should start to get a bit pink. If they still don't after giving for one week straight, give once weekly after that until reaching borderline color.


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this! I am really new to goats as well, but if it were me I would get a fecal done ASAP. When we got our goats we were advised to to a meet-and-greet with a large animal vet just in case something came up. Something did, and that vet was able to do a phone consult with me and call my local dog/cat vet to get a prescription for me immediately (since the large animal vet is too far away.) Do you have a regular vet for other pets? I'll bet you could convince them to do a fecal on your doe (and the others showing symptoms.) Especially since this seems like a life-or-death type of emergency. At least then you will know for sure how to treat. In my area (New England) we are advised not to treat with wormers until we know what type of parasites we are dealing with so that the correct specific wormer can be used. 

Another thought is that a breeder in your area may have a microscope and know how to do a fecal. Around here when serious goat people live far from their large animal vet, that's what they do. Perhaps in your area as well?

I know in your situation I would be feeling overwhelmed, and having to do yet another thing would seem daunting. But it really seems to me like having a fecal done and coonfirming or ruling out parasites/coccidia would help.

Good luck. I hope all of your babies make it!


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

This list of goat meds to have on hand was helpful to me. This breeder is located in Maine, where we have copper- and selenium-deficient soils, to those sections may not apply to your location. But I collected most of these items (on the recommendation of the very reputable breeder I bought a doe from) and keep them on hand. Most can be ordered from places like Jeffers or PBS Animal supply. http://featherandscalefarm.com/comprehensive-goat-medicine-cabinet/

The attached file is my list so I know what everything is for... again- I am not an expert at all, just consolidated this list from knowledgeable local breeders with good reputations.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> The eyelids do take time to get back to a good color. However after a week they should start to get a bit pink. If they still don't after giving for one week straight, give once weekly after that until reaching borderline color.


I will give til Saturday then ( since I started Saturday ) . Maybe they'll be atleast a bit pink in the morning . Any suggestions


seachick said:


> I'm so sorry you are having to go through this! I am really new to goats as well, but if it were me I would get a fecal done ASAP. When we got our goats we were advised to to a meet-and-greet with a large animal vet just in case something came up. Something did, and that vet was able to do a phone consult with me and call my local dog/cat vet to get a prescription for me immediately (since the large animal vet is too far away.) Do you have a regular vet for other pets? I'll bet you could convince them to do a fecal on your doe (and the others showing symptoms.) Especially since this seems like a life-or-death type of emergency. At least then you will know for sure how to treat. In my area (New England) we are advised not to treat with wormers until we know what type of parasites we are dealing with so that the correct specific wormer can be used.
> 
> Another thought is that a breeder in your area may have a microscope and know how to do a fecal. Around here when serious goat people live far from their large animal vet, that's what they do. Perhaps in your area as well?
> 
> ...


Thanks .
The reason I didn't go to the vet at the start of this is bc it's closed on the weekend. I do have a vet tho , where I live its basically dairy's and farms everywhere and my dogs vet is actually a large animal vet as well .
But I've already started this plan of treatment and it seems to be working, so I'm going to steer clear of the vet for now. I bought this doe and 4 more goats last week and wasn't expecting a problem to appear so quickly ( like...could it have waited til next payday ? ) , and then spent 200 bucks at tsc on top of that so hopefully I'm able to treat her without the vet.

Now had this happened on a weekday , I would have done that vet and not tsc .

Thank you tho! I'll check out your list , I'm sure it will be helpful ! My ground is supposed to be selenium deficient as well.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

We have had big problems with anemia at my house. Giving copper has helped tremendously. I hesitated on suggesting this because of the weight of your goat. If the more knowledgable people on here tell you it is safe to give now, I would do it. The last goat on my place to have bottlejaw (from anemia) received cydectin, one shot of iron, and a copper bolus. She got better with no more treatment. We have well water and that interferes with their body's absorption of copper and worsens anemia. 

This is just a suggestion and it would be in addition to what you are already doing. You are doing great with them. When they are sick it is exhausting!!


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

jschies said:


> We have had big problems with anemia at my house. Giving copper has helped tremendously. I hesitated on suggesting this because of the weight of your goat. If the more knowledgable people on here tell you it is safe to give now, I would do it. The last goat on my place to have bottlejaw (from anemia) received cydectin, one shot of iron, and a copper bolus. She got better with no more treatment. We have well water and that interferes with their body's absorption of copper and worsens anemia.
> 
> This is just a suggestion and it would be in addition to what you are already doing. You are doing great with them. When they are sick it is exhausting!!


Honestly...I feel like she's gained like five lbs in bloat . She's so bloated considering how much she's been eating ( barely anything ) . It makes me scared that I'm under dosing and that the worms are gettin worse from it . But she WAS 20lbs at the start of this . And that's what I've been dozing for .

I will definitely look into what you said about the copper , hadn't thought of that helping with the anemia .


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

No it isn't something that you would think about! Will a vet let you just take in a fecal sample? That way you would know what you are dealing with. Or you could send one in to a lab. Some people on here do that if a vet won't do one.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

jschies said:


> No it isn't something that you would think about! Will a vet let you just take in a fecal sample? That way you would know what you are dealing with. Or you could send one in to a lab. Some people on here do that if a vet won't do one.


I think I have to bring the actual goat in , and be charged the regular fee plus the fee of any tests run . That's what they do with my dog .

She no longer has scours as of this morning so I feel like that's major improvement ! Maybe now she will absorb the meds better and hold the electrolytes in etc . Yay !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give pig scour halt, it will help stop scouring. Go by instructions but double the dosage.

Sometimes worming or cocci treatment makes scouring worse at first, ridding toxins.

Her system is all upset and off.

After all treatments are finished, one day later, give probiotics and fortified vit B complex SQ for 3 to 4 days to rebuild her rumen.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Give pig scour halt, it will help stop scouring. Go by instructions but double the dosage.
> 
> Sometimes worming or cocci treatment makes scouring worse at first, ridding toxins.
> 
> ...


I wrote all that down and I will definitely be doing all of that .

She doesn't have scours tho , that is what I was trying to say - scours went away ! so that's
Improvement !


----------



## Cjern46 (Dec 23, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> The ivermectin in the past was where you part the hair and rub it on the skin . My dad had a diary for 25 years and said it always worked . I'd love to use it and just adjust dosage .
> 
> I've read online about successful use on pigs and goats as well .
> 
> ...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Scours is another word for diarrhea in goats.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Happy to report that she’s made AMAZING improvement over night ! 

Would not have happenened with out the advice from each and every one of you ! Yay !!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear, good work.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Very good to hear, good work.


One more question ...I'm starting the B complex injectable tomarro given SQ . I can only find dosage info for IM .

I believe it was 6cc per 100lbs if given IM . Is this correct ? And does the dosage stay the same if given SQ ?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> One more question ...I'm starting the B complex injectable tomarro given SQ . I can only find dosage info for IM .
> 
> I believe it was 6cc per 100lbs if given IM . Is this correct ? And does the dosage stay the same if given SQ ?


Yes. 6cc per 100lbs always.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Thankyou . 


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yes. 6cc per 100lbs always.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

She is doing so much better however I noticed today when she walks her legs seem just a tad bent . Idk how to describe it . What could this mean ? Some type of deficiency ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, 6 cc's per 100 lbs.

Can you get a video of her walking?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, 6 cc's per 100 lbs.
> 
> Can you get a video of her walking?


Yes i will try to get one . Everyone who saw her agreed she seemed to be walking a bit weird - almost like weak in the legs - yet very energetic and not weak overall . I will get a video .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have white tail deer around?
Usually the rear legs are weaker.
Meningeal worm is possible. Or polio/listeria starting.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Do you have white tail deer around?
> Usually the rear legs are weaker.
> Meningeal worm is possible. Or polio/listeria starting.


No we don't .
Hmm .
I really hope not .
It was actually mostly the front legs that looked weak . She just wasn't walking like my others . It seemed like her legs were constantly a bit bent . But when she is just standing she looks fine .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay , so I went out to check & although every once in a while we were still noticing odd walking , it was less so than earlier today & not for enough strides to get a video showing it . If it happens again like it was this morning I’ll get a video.

She’s acting pretty normal now , & I HATE how lonely she is being quarantined . How long I should wait until letting her rejoin her friends ? would it put them at risk putting her with them in a week or so ? I would hate for one of them to get coccidia too , or worms ( I highly believe she had both barberpole worms and coccidia based on a lot of things that I won’t waste your guys time on lol ).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If all was treated, it should be safe for her to go with the group. However, do know, they will pick on her. Not good when she is having leg issues.

Are her knees swollen?

Have you checked her hooves and between her toes for sores or rot?
Do her hooves need trimmed?

It wouldn't be a bad idea for a vet to look at her.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> If all was treated, it should be safe for her to go with the group. However, do know, they will pick on her. Not good when she is having leg issues.
> 
> Are her knees swollen?
> 
> ...


Wow . I'm so glad you mentioned her hooves . When I bought her a little over a week ago , the guy did mention that her hooves need to be done. I will try that and see if it helps . Never had to trim hooves yet , so should be another learning experience ! I'll check her knees while I'm at it .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This may help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Trim a little at a time, when you see pink, stop. 
Then come back in a couple of weeks to a month and trim again. 
A little at a time, until you get a flat surface of where the hooves need to be. 

Good luck and watch the video.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Trim a little at a time, when you see pink, stop.
> Then come back in a couple of weeks to a month and trim again.
> A little at a time, until you get a flat surface of where the hooves need to be.
> 
> Good luck and watch the video.


Thanks ! I watched it and I'll watch it a few more times before actually doing it lol . Need to go get some Trimmers .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> Thanks ! I watched it and I'll watch it a few more times before actually doing it lol . Need to go get some Trimmers .


I used a good pair of garden shears when I was in a pinch. (embarrassed)


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

she’s doing a bit worse today after doing better lately .
Today will be her second day without Any meds / supplements . Her poop was normal for a few days but today she seems tired , is in her pen rather than out walking around , & she seems to be on her way back to scours - not quite scours yet , but not normal anymore .

She’s eating and drinking plenty .
On Sunday , I would be supposed to give her her 10 day booster of the wormers , to kill any hatching eggs . I’m wondering if I need to do that ahead of time .

I just want to nip this before it gets horrible again . I’m going to give probios and electrolytes today . Anything else I should do ?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> she's doing a bit worse today after doing better lately .
> Today will be her second day without Any meds / supplements . Her poop was normal for a few days but today she seems tired , is in her pen rather than out walking around , & she seems to be on her way back to scours - not quite scours yet , but not normal anymore .
> 
> She's eating and drinking plenty .
> ...


Probios, electrolytes, and a shot of vitamin b.

What wormers did you use again?

How's her FAMACHA score?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Probios, electrolytes, and a shot of vitamin b.
> 
> What wormers did you use again?
> 
> How's her FAMACHA score?


I used safeguard liquid and ivermectin paste . She also got corrid . I strongly believe she had coccidia and worms . She made a huge turn around , but seems to be relapsing .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Did you do the Corid for 5 consecutive days?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Did you do the Corid for 5 consecutive days?


Yes


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> Yes


Usually the repeat for cocci treatment is 21 days. 10 is for regular wormers.

However, this is the point where I strongly advise a fecal because you need to check dewormer efficacy and see what worked and where she stands.

But I wouldn't repeat your wormers yet, wait the full 10 days.

Can you give 1/2 teaspoon of cayenne powder, cinnamon, and ginger, with 1 teaspoon of slippery elm powder and one fresh clove of garlic in enough water, ACV, and molasses to be drenched. Blend this well to make a paste. I call it Tummy Trouble Paste, @happybleats calls it Tummy Tamer - same thing.

You can use this 2-4 times a day to help her poop (and it will help hold her over with the worms until Sunday).


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Usually the repeat for cocci treatment is 21 days. 10 is for regular wormers.
> 
> However, this is the point where I strongly advise a fecal because you need to check dewormer efficacy and see what worked and where she stands.
> 
> ...


Where does a person buy slipper elm ?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Usually the repeat for cocci treatment is 21 days. 10 is for regular wormers.
> 
> However, this is the point where I strongly advise a fecal because you need to check dewormer efficacy and see what worked and where she stands.
> 
> ...


Also , to be clear - I am not necessarily supposed to repeat the cocci treatment in 21days no matter what , right ? Only if she's sick ?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> Where does a person buy slipper elm ?


Any health food or supplement section of a store. It can be found in capsule form.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> Also , to be clear - I am not necessarily supposed to repeat the cocci treatment in 21days no matter what , right ? Only if she's sick ?


To my knowledge it is every 21 days until 3 months old or so for prevention.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> To my knowledge it is every 21 days until 3 months old or so for prevention.


Okay , she's 8 months so one treatment will hopefully be enough .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A lot of good advice.

I would do her again as a prevention for cocci, in 21 days in case or get a fecal done then to check her. 
As she may pick it up again being weak from the ground which was exposed. 

Worm her again in 10 days, make it a total of 3 x 10 days apart.

Rebuild her rumen now with probiotics and fortified vit B complex SQ for 3 to 4 days. 
No grain until her poo is back to normal and do it gradually when you do.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> A lot of good advice.
> 
> I would do her again as a prevention for cocci, in 21 days in case or get a fecal done then to check her.
> As she may pick it up again being weak from the ground which was exposed.
> ...


Okay , I will do that .
When I treat for cocci the second time , as a preventative , should I still do the five day treatment ? Or should I do the preventative regimen which I believe is many more days

Hoping I can just do another 5 day treatment .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> Okay , I will do that .
> When I treat for cocci the second time , as a preventative , should I still do the five day treatment ? Or should I do the preventative regimen which I believe is many more days
> 
> Hoping I can just do another 5 day treatment .


I believe it's only ever 5 days or 1 day (like with toltrazuril).

Dear god, have you been giving it for 21 days straight?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Corid does have a regimen for a 21 day preventative treatment. I wouldn't bother with that. I would do the 5 day treatment.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Corid does have a regimen for a 21 day preventative treatment. I wouldn't bother with that. I would do the 5 day treatment.


Does it really? Preventative isn't 5 days every 21 days?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I believe it's only ever 5 days or 1 day (like with toltrazuril).
> 
> Dear god, have you been giving it for 21 days straight?


No ! She took it for 5 days as a treatment . There is a preventative treatment of 21 days ( from what I understand ) , since I was treating and not preventing I did the 5 day . She's been off of it for a week now . Shes doing great .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Does it really? Preventative isn't 5 days every 21 days?


No. Corid has a low dose in the water 21 day preventative treatment. It is in the directions on the bottle. But I don't know anyone who does that since you have no idea how much each goat gets.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> No. Corid has a low dose in the water 21 day preventative treatment. It is in the directions on the bottle. But I don't know anyone who does that since you have no idea how much each goat gets.


Ah sorry the water treatment. Yep. Brain fart


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay so it’s time for the dewormer again and I was preparing the safeguard and the ivermectin horse paste and I’m OUT of the horse paste . 

I do have ivermectin injectable . 
Since it’s the same ingredient , i assume its okay to use it instead of the horse paste ? Also , since she’s still anemic ( not as bad before ) I should Inject it , not give it orally , correct ?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> Okay so it's time for the dewormer again and I was preparing the safeguard and the ivermectin horse paste and I'm OUT of the horse paste .
> 
> I do have ivermectin injectable .
> Since it's the same ingredient , i assume its okay to use it instead of the horse paste ? Also , since she's still anemic ( not as bad before ) I should Inject it , not give it orally , correct ?


If she is anemic, then yes.

If she is at borderline, though, you could probably give it orally but keep milk of magnesia on hand.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

sunnystatekidz said:


> Okay so here's the pic m . I couldn't get a good one for size reference bc she doesn't wanna leave this lil make shift quarantine area .
> 
> She's been standing like this for a long time.....
> 
> Updates : she's eating , drinking . Be back with famancha . Waiting on someone to grab her bc each time I hold her I can't see her eyes/mouth .


Hi...
I had the same issue when I was trying to check FAMACHA on our Nig. Dwarfs by myself. I couldn't hold the still to check.

Now that I've had them for awhile, I stand over them, put their head between my knees and hold them with my legs...now my hands are free to check anything I want on their head, ears, eyes, gums.

Or...if you have a milk-stand with a head-lock (I just finished building mine)...lock 'em in and check 'em out. 

Best of Luck with your girl!!


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

HMNS said:


> Hi...
> I had the same issue when I was trying to check FAMACHA on our Nig. Dwarfs by myself. I couldn't hold the still to check.
> 
> Now that I've had them for awhile, I stand over them, put their head between my knees and hold them with my legs...now my hands are free to check anything I want on their head, ears, eyes, gums.
> ...


Thankyou ! 
That's how I'm doing it now too .
I also plan on building a milk stand soon ! Can't wait...gunna make life so much easier .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay you guys something terrifying just happened . 

I gave the ivermectin SQ .
And I’ve given her shots SQ before ( cdt , vit b ) ....but this time she freaked out after . She ran in her pen and kept turning her head ( almost making it go in a circle ) over and over for about 30 seconds . And she was leaning into things pushing the side of her body against them . 

It was really scary for me , and for her too . What could this have been ? 
I did it over her upper spine ( center of upper back , not neck ) bc that’s where she has the most skin to pull up . I’ve never done it there before , and I will never again . 


She’s now eating and calm but omg ...I need to figure out what I did wrong and never mess up like that again.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> Okay you guys something terrifying just happened .
> 
> I gave the ivermectin SQ .
> And I've given her shots SQ before ( cdt , vit b ) ....but this time she freaked out after . She ran in her pen and kept turning her head ( almost making it go in a circle ) over and over for about 30 seconds . And she was leaning into things pushing the side of her body against them .
> ...


You didn't do anything wrong. Ivermectin always causes a reaction as it stings a lot, and some take it worse than others.

If she is okay now that's all that matters.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> You didn't do anything wrong. Ivermectin always causes a reaction as it stings a lot, and some take it worse than others.
> 
> If she is okay now that's all that matters.


Wow . 
Good to know what to expect for future use . 
Thanks .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will be OK, the area may puff up, it stings when given. 
It is horrifying, how some react.


----------

